# stabilizer plate?



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

With fixed trim you will almost always sacrifice time to plane in order to get ideal running trim. A stabilizer plate may help a little, but trimmed up to where you want it running, even the stabilizer plate may not solve your problem. The plate at that angle may even block water going to your prop increasing the ventilation.

There are some bolt on models like the Sport SE400 that bolt on with no drilling. If you want to spend $80 or so to try it. I think the Bobs model is bolt on only.


----------

